# Homing Pigeon Or Rock Pigeon?



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Is this pigeon a homer or a rock pigeon? It looks like a rock pigeon..


----------



## Crazybird (Jul 13, 2013)

Where did you get the bird? Did you breed it?


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

My friend bought it for me. Neither my friend or me bred this bird.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

it looks rollerish, not feralish to me .


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

It doesn't roll in the sky, but it loves to fly with my homers.


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like a homer/roller cross but who knows. Kinda looks pure homer also.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a roller. If it doesn't roll, it could be a mix or just a bad quality one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Probably a roller or a cross.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

roller or maybe a cross


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought homing pigeons are rock pigeons or doves.? when you say rock pigeon do you mean a feral hatched pigeon?


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

How does it compare in size to your homers?


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> I thought homing pigeons are rock pigeons or doves.? when you say rock pigeon do you mean a feral hatched pigeon?


Yea.... I meant feral..


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*This bird looks to me to be a homer cross.I also think its a Red Mimic indigo with white flights. Looking at the head and neck I see a plum color which is the trade mark of Indigo RED Mimics. There also seens to be blueish feathers on the underside of this bird around the area between the feet and vent area,While it hard to judge the size of this bird from this photo I believe that it looks like it has a homer type body,Tumblers and Rollers are for the most part smaller.I sure would like to see this bird in a photo with some of you homers so that we could compair it to the homers.* GEORGE


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

GrLkLoft said:


> How does it compare in size to your homers?


I haven't handle it much but its smaller than my homers, around half the size of one of my adult homer.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

george simon said:


> *This bird looks to me to be a homer cross.I also think its a Red Mimic indigo with white flights. Looking at the head and neck I see a plum color which is the trade mark of Indigo RED Mimics. There also seens to be blueish feathers on the underside of this bird around the area between the feet and vent area,While it hard to judge the size of this bird from this photo I believe that it looks like it has a homer type body,Tumblers and Rollers are for the most part smaller.I sure would like to see this bird in a photo with some of you homers so that we could compair it to the homers.* GEORGE


Will do so soon George.

My first thoughts; homer x feral or just 100% feral.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

A homer is a rock pigeon is a rock dove.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

It is generally agreed that the rock dove is the ancestor to all tame pigeon breeds.The homing pigeons acestory includes,(from Rotondo's book on Racing Pigeons) the English Carrier(from the Persian Carrier),the Dragoon,the Fugitive Bizet,the Tumbler,the French Cravat,the English Cravat which when crossed with the Belgium pigeons the pigeon of Ghent was born. From these strains the racing pigeon was developed. The men who lived around the cities of Antwerp, Ghent, and Liege crossbred these pigeons to form the basis of the modern day racing pigeon. It is easy to imagine that there are similar stories for all the breeds that have been created.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply but here you guys (and gals) go....

*I'd say the red one is about 1/2 the weight of the grizzle homer*


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

george simon said:


> *This bird looks to me to be a homer cross.I also think its a Red Mimic indigo with white flights. Looking at the head and neck I see a plum color which is the trade mark of Indigo RED Mimics. There also seens to be blueish feathers on the underside of this bird around the area between the feet and vent area,While it hard to judge the size of this bird from this photo I believe that it looks like it has a homer type body,Tumblers and Rollers are for the most part smaller.I sure would like to see this bird in a photo with some of you homers so that we could compair it to the homers.* GEORGE


Sorry for the late reply but here you go....

*PS: I don't know what you just said about the "Indigo RED Mimics"  lol
*


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

a feral x Roller Mix


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Sorry for the late reply but here you guys (and gals) go....
> 
> *I'd say the red one is about 1/2 the weight of the grizzle homer*


neither the grizzle one is a homer*


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

This is how a typical homer look like : 
http://pigeonracingpigeons.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/racing-pigeon.jpg
http://www.josephvandorningpigeons.com/images/MoreThanJustLucky.JPG
Compare them to your pigeon and see the difference!


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Abdulbaki said:


> neither the grizzle one is a homer*


Okay? Sure....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they could be homers, just scrawny ones. there are differences between strains of homers.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I DO NOT race so I DO NOT need TOP QUALITY homing pigeons!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They do have the homer head, so probably are homers.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

of course, if it a homer x roller, then there is not way for it to roll at all. Maybe just a flip. Rolling is a recessive gene, so in order for a bird to perform/roll both parent has to roll. cross breed = no roll.

and yes, i think its a cross between homer x roller.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

sev3ns0uls said:


> of course, if it a homer x roller, then there is not way for it to roll at all. Maybe just a flip. Rolling is a recessive gene, so in order for a bird to perform/roll both parent has to roll. cross breed = no roll.
> 
> and yes, i think its a cross between homer x roller.


Okay. It does love to fly, it will even fly longer than some of my "homers".


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Okay. It does love to fly, it will even fly longer than some of my "homers".


it looks like a young bird and young pigeons do like to fly longer then those older one. 

Also every homing bird fly in various style. Some do to fly longer but some are plain lazy. Some like to kite in group, some just like to solo. 

The only way to tell if it have good homing ability is to test it out. Try training it. But if its a roller x a homing, then for sure it will not roll at all.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

No one could possibly determine what it is from a pic, Homers have no specific type and vary a lot, Racing homers are a little bit more distinguishable but still vary in shape and size. It is a pigeon, we know that for sure, And it is a descendant of the rock dove. Whether it was feral born, a roller or a homer is too hard for anyone to ascertain from a pic.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they look like most of my homing pigeons. thats the only thing I can say.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Looks like both are young birds And the grizzle looks like a homer. The red looks like a cross. Wanting to fly them just for fun. I would still go with race birds As you would lose less when you toss them. But just flying around the house Most any breed flies and homes when just flying around the home./loft. But a person can find plenty of homers/ race birds VERY cheap or free to breed from.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

re lee said:


> Looks like both are young birds And the grizzle looks like a homer. The red looks like a cross. Wanting to fly them just for fun. I would still go with race birds As you would lose less when you toss them. But just flying around the house Most any breed flies and homes when just flying around the home./loft. But a person can find plenty of homers/ race birds VERY cheap or free to breed from.


Right on re lee; the grizzle is a 2013 bird, the cross doesn't have a band to signify its age but I'm sure that it is still relatively young. I say "it" but I think that it is a female.

My neighbor has thief pouters, it took 1 bird from me already


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Right on re lee; the grizzle is a 2013 bird, the cross doesn't have a band to signify its age but I'm sure that it is still relatively young. I say "it" but I think that it is a female.
> 
> My neighbor has thief pouters, it took 1 bird from me already



i dont really get the thief pouter breed. They dont have to ability to take other birds with them?? or do they? Cause a flying bird can get lost and follow other any other birds to their home, even follow a feral/group of feral too.

Also cant really tell the gender yet as its still young. Trust me, most of us been there and done that. As youngster you think you can pin out their sex easy but when they matured, they may be completely the opposite.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

sev3ns0uls said:


> i dont really get the thief pouter breed. They dont have to ability to take other birds with them?? or do they? Cause a flying bird can get lost and follow other any other birds to their home, even follow a feral/group of feral too.
> 
> Also cant really tell the gender yet as its still young. Trust me, most of us been there and done that. As youngster you think you can pin out their sex easy but when they matured, they may be completely the opposite.


they must train them to thief , and yes they have the ability to take other birds with them, just like homers were bred to home and roller to roll thiefs were bred to theif I breed some tho


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

sev3ns0uls said:


> i dont really get the thief pouter breed. They dont have to ability to take other birds with them?? or do they? Cause a flying bird can get lost and follow other any other birds to their home, even follow a feral/group of feral too.
> 
> Also cant really tell the gender yet as its still young. Trust me, most of us been there and done that. As youngster you think you can pin out their sex easy but when they matured, they may be completely the opposite.


Well, that neighbor is my friend (legitimate friend) so he usually gives it back to me IF I tell him that I have missing pigeons. Trust me, he trains his thief pouters very well, he has been training them for 6 years now. I actually went to his house a couple days ago and I checked out his thief pouters, they are some smart breed, I tell yall. He had 1 out and it was trying to lure a stray group down; I don't know if he captured any that day but he said that he has captured many already, mainly ferals. 

He captured my bird because it was a female (his thief pouter was a male, it seduced her to go home with him, and thats what she did, LOL). 

About the gender, I cannot tell weather it is truly a male or female but that was just my guess, a female


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The grizzle looks like a young cock bird. And the red looks like a hen. You can see these bird look about 4 months old And the red has NO flecking Of black in its tail or wing/flights Its head is more of a hen head. along with its body type. That would be my guess.


----------

